# Lernheft Fischkunde



## Kapfa (27. September 2015)

Geht jetzt nicht direkt um die Fischerprüfung, aber so in die Richtung.

Ich war gestern bei einem Vorbereitungskurs für Fischereiaufseher. Da hatten wir Fischkunde. Ich war am mitschreiben wie ein blöder und ein paar Tische weiter habe ich jemanden gesehen mit einem DIN A4 großen Heft da war auf jeder Seite oben ein Fisch abgebildet und darunter die Beschreibung. Das sah von der Weite ganz toll aus. Leider habe ich den Herren nach dem Kurs verpasst und konnte ihn nicht mehr nach dem Namen des Heftes fragen. Von der Dicke her würde ich sagen hatte das etwa 50 Seiten.

Ich hab zwar den blv-Wälzer Fische und der ist nicht schlecht, aber das sah schon toll aus weil der Fisch alleine abgebildet war und nicht mit Hintergrund.


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2015)

*AW: Lernheft Fischkunde*

Könnte das Heintges Lernsystem sein.
http://issuu.com/heintges/docs/s____wasserfische


----------



## Kapfa (28. September 2015)

*AW: Lernheft Fischkunde*

Perfekt - genau das war es.

Danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-T520 mit Tapatalk


----------

